# Super Mario Bros. 3 video



## Neon (Feb 6, 2005)

This is a video of a guy who beats SMB3 in 11 minutes.  It's absolutely amazing, so watch and enjoy.

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=moSMB3.wmv


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 7, 2005)

I wish I didn't have dial-up at the moment. That sounds really cool. I remember timing myself as a kid, and I couldn't get below 20 minutes even with all the warps directly to world 8 from the first map. 

I think I will need to keep it downloading over night or something.


----------



## djdonegal (Mar 15, 2005)

That's exactly how he does it, except amazingly fast, and he doesn't get hit by anything... nothing, not even any of the bosses.  The weird thing is I downloaded this video a couple of days ago after remembering hearing about it quite a while ago.

DJ


----------



## Neon (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm kinda questioning the legitimacy of this tho....... it appears to me that he should get hit several times throughout the stages and die.  Who knows ..... it's still fun to watch.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 15, 2005)

that's just amazingly depressing!

I spent hours getting to the level of 'bad'


----------

